# What can be added?



## Owner of Max and Paddy (May 7, 2012)

My husband has upgraded his tank to the fluval bow front 260 and currently has in there

- 6 mollys
- 5 neons ( getting more this week )
- 3 guppies
- 3 bumble bees
- 4 platys
- 2 orange n black tucksedos
- 1 pleco (lepard)
- 2 barbs

what can be added to these kinds of fish as we what more colour in there

thanks in advance


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

wel, by my reckoning, you still have a fair old amount of space in that tank, so filling it shouldnt be an issue, and im sure we can come up with some nice little gems for you. just a few questions though. firstly, when you say bumblebees, do you mean bumblebee goby, or catfish, or another type of fish? there are several very different types of fish marketed as "bumblebees". its rather hard to reccomend tank mates without knowing exactly what species of fish you have in there, because there might be issues with compatibility. the same goes for the barbs. there are many different types of barbs, and without knowing exactly what species you have, it will be hard to reccomend.


----------



## colley614 (May 12, 2012)

Ask yourself if you want to stock the tank more or just doing it because you can. Sometimes under stocking makes for better fish as you parameters won't swing so quickly.


----------



## Owner of Max and Paddy (May 7, 2012)

Fishyfins said:


> wel, by my reckoning, you still have a fair old amount of space in that tank, so filling it shouldnt be an issue, and im sure we can come up with some nice little gems for you. just a few questions though. firstly, when you say bumblebees, do you mean bumblebee goby, or catfish, or another type of fish? there are several very different types of fish marketed as "bumblebees". its rather hard to reccomend tank mates without knowing exactly what species of fish you have in there, because there might be issues with compatibility. the same goes for the barbs. there are many different types of barbs, and without knowing exactly what species you have, it will be hard to reccomend.


Bumblebee gobys they are and the barbs are erm orange barbs lol I will double get this with my huby though


----------



## Owner of Max and Paddy (May 7, 2012)

Owner of Max and Paddy said:


> Bumblebee gobys they are and the barbs are erm orange barbs lol I will double get this with my huby though


They are actually cherry barbs


----------



## Owner of Max and Paddy (May 7, 2012)

colley614 said:


> Ask yourself if you want to stock the tank more or just doing it because you can. Sometimes under stocking makes for better fish as you parameters won't swing so quickly.


I have asked that question and the answer is yes we want more fish in there it's practically empty at the moment


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

ok, well, for a start, i would reccomend getting more cherry barbs. they are a shoaling fish, and really should be in a larger group than just 2. barbs are known for their aggression, and though cherry barbs are one of the most peaceful members of the species, they can have their moments. when kept in large groups, they tend to be agressive more towards their own kind rather than to others. probably a good idea, especially with guppies in there.

also, please please please remove the bumblebee gobies. they are a highly specialised fish, and rarely if ever do well in community tanks. it is highly unusual for them to feed on regular aquarium fare, and even if they do occasionally nibble on food, such food is not good for them. they dont usually do well unless kept on their own, in a large group in a one species only tank, fed a diet of 100% live food. also, being brackish water fish, they need a small amount of salt in the water to survive long term.

Have you ever considered adding a small group of corydoras catfish? lovely little fish, quite pretty, and they can be really comical.


----------



## Owner of Max and Paddy (May 7, 2012)

Fishyfins said:


> ok, well, for a start, i would reccomend getting more cherry barbs. they are a shoaling fish, and really should be in a larger group than just 2. barbs are known for their aggression, and though cherry barbs are one of the most peaceful members of the species, they can have their moments. when kept in large groups, they tend to be agressive more towards their own kind rather than to others. probably a good idea, especially with guppies in there.
> 
> also, please please please remove the bumblebee gobies. they are a highly specialised fish, and rarely if ever do well in community tanks. it is highly unusual for them to feed on regular aquarium fare, and even if they do occasionally nibble on food, such food is not good for them. they dont usually do well unless kept on their own, in a large group in a one species only tank, fed a diet of 100% live food. also, being brackish water fish, they need a small amount of salt in the water to survive long term.
> 
> Have you ever considered adding a small group of corydoras catfish? lovely little fish, quite pretty, and they can be really comical.


The bumblebees have been in there a while you no and they are doing fine up to now, the shop in which we bought these and all the other fish from told us they would be fine with what we had. The cherry barbs? How many we talking? Also shouldnt we have more tetra neons in there? Regards the cat fish how them in a small group are we talking?


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah, i wouldnt trust shops with advice on such specific a fish as the bumblebee. its a kind of oddball fish, and i would be surprised if the people working there actually knew what they were talking about. i would think they were guessing. sadly, it happens all the time.

How to keep bumblebee gobies, Brachygobius, with pictures

usually, barbs do well in groups of 8+, so i would aim for this number. same with the neons, though as you said you were getting more anyway, i didnt bother to say anything.

and a small group of corydoras cats, perhaps 4 or 5, would be a nice addition


----------



## Owner of Max and Paddy (May 7, 2012)

Mate I have already explained the actual bumblebee's that they are if you read the rest of comments


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

thats exactly what i was thinking....


----------



## Angelfish2 (Jun 26, 2012)

You should get some pearl gouramis (they are supposed to be the most peaceful of gouramis). You could also get clown loaches (maybe). That's about it as you are going for a peaceful community. Maybe a few bala sharks (4 ish) They can be very peaceful especially with lots of space in a tank like yours.


----------



## Owner of Max and Paddy (May 7, 2012)

We just added more neons and two crabs! All bumble bees have now gone apart from one.


----------

